
The shockingly obsolete code of bash - Crazyontap
https://blog.erratasec.com/2014/09/the-shockingly-bad-code-of-bash.html
======
simonblack
"If it works, don't fix it."

On the other hand, if it pains you so much that it uses old-style K&R, feel
free to take a couple of weeks and fix it. The world will be thankful to you.

------
bigiain
"The shockingly obsolete submission of an undated 2014 vintage blog post"

------
tambourine_man
Shellshock pun implied, I believe.

